# Simrad NSS9 EVO3 Transducer question



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Think that I answered my own questions from previous Post on 12/3. Sounds as if the TotalScan transducer has been "upgraded & replaced" by Simrad w/ 3-n-1 Active Imaging Transducer. As w/ any upgrades by manufacturer's, inventory still remains in stock w/ some suppliers. No reason not to go w/ new 3-n-1.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

3 in 1 is much better performance. Do not get out dated total scan.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

Absolutely not going to go w/ outdated Total Scan. Thanks so much!
3-n-1 transducer is on way to me!


----------

